# Montofon



## Jazaïrlinguiste

Hi,

Does the word 'Montofon' have any real meaning? It's taken from Ceza lyrics. A single sound maybe?

Tesekkurlar


----------



## elduroduroduro

please give a context


----------



## Jazaïrlinguiste

It's a rhyme:
Kendini bilemez montofon, monoton yeserip hep ayni don


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Kendini bilemez _*montofon*_, monoton yeşerip hep aynı don.

Well, it does have a real meaning. It is a vernacular term for "İsviçre Esmeri" ("Brown Swiss").


----------



## Jazaïrlinguiste

Hang on, are you referring to the cow or a girl (dark hair, dark eyes)?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Jazaïrlinguiste said:


> Hang on, are you referring to the cow or a girl (dark hair, dark eyes)?




I am referring to the dairy cattle, not a girl.


----------



## ukuca

In some cases we use "montofon" to refer someone who is "dumb", "inflexible" or "narrow-minded". I guess in the song (Holocaust by Ceza) Ceza is using this meaning, not the literal one (cow).


----------



## Jazaïrlinguiste

Tesekkurlar to all of you.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Jazaïrlinguiste said:


> Tesekkurlar to all of you.


Rica ederiz, Jazaïrlinguiste.

According to the vowel harmony, it's teşekkür_ler_.


----------



## zorspas

ukuca said:


> In some cases we use "montofon" to refer someone who is "dumb", "inflexible" or "narrow-minded". I guess in the song (Holocaust by Ceza) Ceza is using this meaning, not the literal one (cow).



I agree. and as an addition for fat people sometimes.


----------

